# Large Vintage Watches?



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

First off, apologies if this has been discussed before. 

I really dig a lot of vintage watches and find them to be great values. But, I have a rather large wrist and the 34mm to 38mm world in which most vintages live is just too small for me. Are there affordable vintage watches (mostly interested in divers) that are 42mm+? 

Thanks in advance. And sorry for the vague question.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

42mm?? Wow... the only thing in my collection is a Heuer Super Professional from the '80s. I think it's even a little larger than 42 - it was a massive watch for its time, the equal of today's TAG Heuer Aquagraph.

I have a wrist slightly larger than 8 inches. I was wearing a Hamilton Tanq from the early 40's when I stopped in to see my 88 year old mother. She saw it and chastised me be for wearing a women's watch and was appropriately rebuked (Mothers are always mothers. And Sons are always sons, no matter what their actual age...) when I pointed out it was her late brother-in-law's watch and was identical to the one her husband (My father) had worn for over 25 years. The point is, it is all fashion, the mode of the day.

But I point out it is the people who defy fashion who set fashion.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Eeeb said:


> 42mm?? Wow... the only thing in my collection is a Heuer Super Professional from the '80s. I think it's even a little larger than 42 - it was a massive watch for its time, the equal of today's TAG Heuer Aquagraph.
> 
> I have a wrist slightly larger than 8 inches. I was wearing a Hamilton Tanq from the early 40's when I stopped in to see my 88 year old mother. She saw it and chastised me be for wearing a women's watch and was appropriately rebuked (Mothers are always mothers. And Sons are always sons, no matter what their actual age...) when I pointed out it was her late brother-in-law's watch and was identical to the one her husband (My father) had worn for over 25 years. The point is, it is all fashion, the mode of the day.
> 
> But I point out it is the people who defy fashion who set fashion.


Haha! I know what you mean. I have a near as makes no difference to 8 inch wrist, and have been waiting for this big watch craze for the longest time. Everything I wore in the past looked so small and when watches started to get larger, they finally felt like they fit.

I know divers' and pilots' watches tended to be larger than their contemporaries (as I recall, the original Ploprof and the new one are the same size, so the original must have been massive at the time), and I like that style anyway, so I was hoping to find something that fit.


----------



## cavallino33 (Jan 7, 2008)

You can sometimes find a vintage Russian Ural on ebay. They are kind of unusual, I think the case is 40mm and they are pretty cheap.


----------



## parrotandpitbull (Sep 9, 2009)

The vintage Ural is a stunning watch-they remind me of 40s automobiles. The gold aluminum is fine! especially w/ a black face or golden orange face(which is hard to come by, I think.) Just to put in my 2 cents in, on a blue frigid day.


----------



## ulackfocus (Oct 17, 2008)

The chunky cases of the 70's wear very large. The diameter from 3 - 9 may be only 38 to 40 mm, but because the lugs are big and the cases are more of a tonneau shape it's a better comparison to measure them from 2 - 8. Most will then be 41 to 44 mm. 

Heuer Autavia chronographs (41 mm), Omega Speedmasters (42 mm), and JLC Polaris dive watches (42 mm) are all pretty large but none are cheap.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Raza said:


> Haha! I know what you mean. I have a near as makes no difference to 8 inch wrist, and have been waiting for this big watch craze for the longest time. Everything I wore in the past looked so small and when watches started to get larger, they finally felt like they fit.
> 
> I know divers' and pilots' watches tended to be larger than their contemporaries (as I recall, the original Ploprof and the new one are the same size, so the original must have been massive at the time), and I like that style anyway, so I was hoping to find something that fit.


If you like the diver style, then there are amny possibilities from the 1970s. Check out the sports-style watches from the major Japanese brands (Seiko, Citizen, Orient, Ricoh). Orient in particular made some very bold and chunky watches. From Switzerland, some of the best stuff is from the lower end of the price range; brands like Sorna, Wakmann and Sicura. Those brands also did some higher-grade pieces that are worth looking for.

If you get a hankering for a really vintage look, then your options open out into B-uhr and pilot chronograph watches, if you can afford to buy and look after them. There are some USSR options that are more affordable, but you'd need to run each piece you find past the Russian watch forum. There are a lot of Frankenwatches out there.

Trench-watches, both authentic WWI and civvies in that style (e.g. Services brand), are nicely chunky, but you'll need something like a Bund strap to make it sit well on the wrist. The Soviet-built Type-1 wristwatch (~46mm), particularly the fixed lug Chistopol versions, are a more wearable alternative.

For dress-watches, if you ever feel the need, look for the Ural (also from the USSR) and the Lanco Mod.11.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

I've got this one from the early 70's.........Tissot Seastar T12 with inner rotating bezel. It measures 42mm accross and 50mm lug to lug....it's a big chunk of watch now, let alone for the time!!


















With some others from the series.....


----------



## river rat (Apr 6, 2008)

Here are a few of my vintage divers.








They very in prices.I got a few that are in the 38mm range up to 43mm.The best bang for the buck for a larger case would be the Seiko 6105 has that cushion case and hacks or any Seiko vintage diver but I like the 6105 the best out of out all the Seiko's I own.My favorite two right now are the Eterna Kontiki Super and the Aquastar Benthos 500 but they are not cheap.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys! I'm really intrigued by the Tissot Seastar. I also like the idea of those Trench watches. I've been looking to put something on a bund strap for a while. Off to the 'bay!


----------



## casiophile (Jun 5, 2007)

Sicura and Sorna also made large watches in the 70's. Sorna is remaking some of these though so look carefully at those before buying.


----------



## JonasForsberg (Mar 12, 2008)

Raza said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions guys! I'm really intrigued by the Tissot Seastar. I also like the idea of those Trench watches. I've been looking to put something on a bund strap for a while. Off to the 'bay!


Sorry for being late, but DON´T forget the Aquadive mod.50 with depth-gauge (time-depth). That´s a LARGE vintage diver (appr 47 mm wide without crown). Stunning watch IMO. Just the perfect size for a man. I totally agree with Eeeb´s mother - small watches looks better on women... (and watch-collectors with a great taste for movements and mechanics). Favre Leuba Deep Blue or Bathy or Sea Sky is big ones to (44 mm wide without crown).

Aquadive will cost you appr USD 1-2 000, Favre-Leuba appr USD 2-3 000. Good luck with your search.


----------



## piscator (Oct 15, 2010)

Raza,

Maybe it's a time to break out, lead the way, ignite the fashion fires and boldly proclaim THE new statement:









50 x 70 x 20, craft style, 1 bedroom in loft, 1st floor workshop, great views...


----------



## LouS (Oct 6, 2009)

contributing to the thread resurrection:
How 'bout some vintage pilot watches from the late 60's?
Military...









...or civilian


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

LouS said:


> contributing to the thread resurrection:
> How 'bout some vintage pilot watches from the late 60's?
> Military...
> 
> ...


Nice Lou :-!

What's powering the twin dial Zenith and the Gallet??


----------



## HilltopMichael (Mar 5, 2008)

LouS said:


>


That Leonidas is one of the nicest chronographs that I've ever seen. What's the diameter of the bezel on that?


----------



## LouS (Oct 6, 2009)

JohnnyMonkey said:


> Nice Lou :-!
> 
> What's powering the twin dial Zenith and the Gallet??


Thanks JohnnyM, the Zenith has a cal. 146 DP, a version of Zenith's workhorse chronograph movement before El Primero, and the Excel-O-Graph is an Excelsior Park 40.



HilltopMichael said:


> That Leonidas is one of the nicest chronographs that I've ever seen. What's the diameter of the bezel on that?


43mm. If it looks familiar, it's because it became the rather better known Heuer Bundeswehr after Heuer bought Leonidas. This version is an Italian Army Aviation issue piece. A mess of NOS ones came on the market, boxed and with the original stretchy metal bracelet, a while ago.


----------



## piscator (Oct 15, 2010)

I still like the "coo coo" but since you like the Monaco, how 'bout this 43mm Fountainbleau?


----------



## Ray916MN (Feb 11, 2006)

The 70s is the era to focus on. Think mod.

The Heuer, Breitling, Hamilton-Buren chronos (like the Fountainebleu in the preceding post) using the Cal 11/12/14/15 movements are all pretty universally huge 42mm+. Not the most reliable, but very collectible. These were the answer to the Zenith and Seiko integrated chronos introduced at the same time.

I've got a Mido Executive Chronometer out of the era that measures 46mm without crown. 

As suggested dive watches are another place to look. I've got a late 60s Seiko 6159-7010 "Hockey Puck" which measures out at 51mm without crown. It was the first titanium cased watch and first watch to incorporate helium escape into its design.


----------



## DaBaeker (Jan 29, 2008)

My 1970 Omega Seamaster chronostop comes in at about 42mm and can be had now for between $700-$1200 average price:


----------



## CaptZeke (Jan 4, 2011)

Here is a very early Vintage Extra Big Abercrombie & Fitch chronograph
gold-filled case snap back..Diameter without crown 46.5 mm.
White enamel dial ,Black hands and numerals. Swiss made Landeron Chronograph Movement

[/ATTACH]


----------



## DragonDan (Dec 22, 2009)

JohnnyMonkey said:


> Nice Lou :-!
> 
> What's powering the twin dial Zenith and the Gallet??


I really like that Zenith - nice! The Gallet Excel-O-Graph is actually an EP 40-68. Excelsior Park is a company that Gallet started, and then later absorbed. EP is considered a Gallet in-house movement.
This photo is from a Gallet multichron that uses the same movement.


----------



## Edge of Midnight (Oct 26, 2010)

My Longines L2 650 4 master series chrono with eta 2894-2 movement measures 42 and 50 across lugs the newer ones are 44mm. Not Vintage but looks the part. Ive refitted bracelet after adding links. The leather hirsh was handy as all my straps are XL. Most standard straps dont fit me.


----------

